# Rough Day at the Beach



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Looks like it's gonna be a rough day out at the beach. Was hoping to hit the beach today. Have seen some reports of catches with these conditions, just looking to wade out to get in the deep.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea, I would pass today. Southerly winds up to 30 knots. Tomorrow may be nice as the wind clocks around out of the north.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm gonna hit the beach anyway. Got the day off and its warm out. Got plenty of weight for my 15',13' and 11' rods. I'll let you guys know how it went.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

just got back from JB. landed and released 2 huge reds and I have one pomp for dinner. caught the pomp on a orange fish bites and salted shrimp sandwich,casted waaay out there. the reds went for frozen shrimp. pretty good day for me. sorry no pics


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I guess that was you ...*



jcallaham said:


> just got back from JB. landed and released 2 huge reds and I have one pomp for dinner. caught the pomp on a orange fish bites and salted shrimp sandwich,casted waaay out there. the reds went for frozen shrimp. pretty good day for me. sorry no pics


 ...that I ran in to on my jog this morning ... You were having a blast !


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Pretty darn rough and murkey...fresh peeled skrimp, live fleas, 0 bites and several nice bikinis! Way better than work or staying home!
Oh yeah fished chicken bone.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

glad I got there before the wind came up. still the water was dirty and foamy. but I often catch reds ,and pomps in those conditions. a lot of times when everything seems perfect I get skunked.

Hey worn out, can you text that pic to 3416290? In all the excitment I forgot to ask


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Caddy Yakker said:


> .....several nice bikinis!


The hardest part about spring break pompano fishing is actually paying attention to your fishing rods and not thinking with the other "rod"

Thanks for the report


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Chris V said:


> The hardest part about spring break pompano fishing is actually paying attention to your fishing rods and not thinking with the other "rod"
> 
> Thanks for the report


 
Agree especially on the pier......


----------

